# Malay: Pokok Ketum



## kata2

Risda on commercial ketum planting: Why only focus on the negatives?

"PADANG BESAR: The people should look on the many benefits that can be gained from ketum farming programmes instead of focusing mainly on the downside. ........"

*What is "Pokok Ketum"  (Pokok Ketum - Wikipedia Bahasa Melayu, ensiklopedia bebas) called in ID? 

Is it available in ID? 
*
".............. Rubber Industries Smallholders Development Authority (Risda) chairman Datuk Zahidi Zainul Abidin said ............................."

*What is "kebun kecil"  (Kebun kecil - Wikipedia Bahasa Melayu, ensiklopedia bebas) called in ID?

Is it available in ID? *


----------



## Rani_Author

Pokok is "pohon" (tree) in Indonesian. Pokok ketum is "pohon kratom".

Yes, it's available. It's also used for traditional medicines.

Smallholder is "pekebun kecil" in Malay. In Indonesian, "petani kecil".  the person.

Kebun kecil is same in Indonesian. Kebun kecil (small garden).  the area.

But, the exact meaning is changed. In Malay: kebun kecil biasanya diusahakan oleh ahli keluarga, dan hasilnya cukup untuk menampung keluarga itu sahaja. (A small garden is usually managed by family and the result is just enough to accomodate that family). This term in Indonesian is called "kebun kecil pribadi".

In Indonesia, an area is used for planting coffee plants, rubber plants, and so forth that is managed well, seriously, and planned to obtain the very good result of commodity is also called "kebun kecil/ perkebunan". This term in Malay is called "ladang".

While, ladang in Indonesian is "tanah yang diusahakan dan ditanami (ubi, jagung, dan sebagainya) dengan tidak diairi" (the ground which is managed and planted (cassava, corn, etc) without irrigation) or "tanah atau tempat yang luas yang diusahakan karena mengandung sumber daya alam, seperti minyak" (the large ground or place that is managed because containing the natural resources, like oil). This term in Malay is called "padang".

Padang in Indonesia is "tanah yang datar dan luas (tidak ditumbuhi pohon-pohon yang berkayu besar)": a flat and large ground (which isn't overgrown by big wooden trees). This term in Malay is called the same.


----------



## kata2

It is nice to know the availability and different meanings.


----------



## Rani_Author

I hope, it wouldn't make you so dizzy.


----------



## kata2

Rani_Author said:


> I hope, it (my question(s) wouldn't make you so dizzy dan exhausted.


----------

